# Dumps Don't Disappoint



## slugplate (Dec 26, 2019)

Sometimes I come up with a head scratcher. I uncovered this about 4" below the surface with quite a few slick meds from the 30s. Thus why I don't assume it's just 30s stuff and quit. This mint condition India Cholagogue was among them. I found it about 2 months ago probing an old farm dump. There were also about a dozen modern champagne bottles in a pile, all tolled, these would add up to about $10. Obviously someone took the liberty to dump them there. So, don't be discouraged by what you see, sometimes goodies are right below your feet.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 26, 2019)

Exactly, I also have found a gem in newer stuff, a snake oil linement in a 1930s trash pile. I have always wanted to dig that bottle, Norwich is pretty close by to me.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 2, 2020)

Them there are called "late throws" and I love 'em.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 2, 2020)

Awesome! Definitely an inspiration!


----------



## ncdellwood (Jan 2, 2020)

When you guys say "dump" my mind sees small, starving children, sifting through piles of trash, hoping to find dinner. So my question is, what do you mean when you use the term dump or dump digging?  Sorry if this is completely stupid, I'm new and I'm not afraid to show it.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 2, 2020)

ncdellwood said:


> When you guys say "dump" my mind sees small, starving children, sifting through piles of trash, hoping to find dinner. So my question is, what do you mean when you use the term dump or dump digging?  Sorry if this is completely stupid, I'm new and I'm not afraid to show it.


First off, dump is a nebulous term for where refuse was unloaded. In this regard, since we're diggers of bottles, cans and other artifacts we use the term bottle dump, trash dump or simply dump to define it. Things like bottles, cans, metal, car parts (even whole cars), iron, stoneware, old household appliances, toys, etc. are usually found in them. Most importantly, the term trash is not used in the same way we use the term garbage. I think we can all agree that a trash dump is quite different than a garbage dump. So when you see the term "dump" here, we are referring to trash dumps where old bottles, etc. can be found.


----------



## ncdellwood (Jan 3, 2020)

slugplate said:


> First off, dump is a nebulous term for where refuse was unloaded. In this regard, since we're diggers of bottles, cans and other artifacts we use the term bottle dump, trash dump or simply dump to define it. Things like bottles, cans, metal, car parts (even whole cars), iron, stoneware, old household appliances, toys, etc. are usually found in them. Most importantly, the term trash is not used in the same way we use the term garbage. I think we can all agree that a trash dump is quite different than a garbage dump. So when you see the term "dump" here, we are referring to trash dumps where old bottles, etc. can be found.



Thank you for the information! My apologies if I offended, it was not my intention.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 3, 2020)

ncdellwood said:


> Thank you for the information! My apologies if I offended, it was not my intention.


We all started somewhere and it is absolutely no problem to help out... no apologies necessary. GL&HH


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 3, 2020)

ncdellwood said:


> When you guys say "dump" my mind sees small, starving children, sifting through piles of trash, hoping to find dinner. So my question is, what do you mean when you use the term dump or dump digging?  Sorry if this is completely stupid, I'm new and I'm not afraid to show it.




You should head on over to YouTube, and search Adventure Archaeology. They dig awesome dumps in the winter time.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 3, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> You should head on over to YouTube, and search Adventure Archaeology. They dig awesome dumps in the winter time.


AA is a great channel.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 3, 2020)

slugplate said:


> AA is a great channel.




Great channel, and very willing to help educate. Did yo know that Brandon and Clayton both drew a blank on the SS Coke I have?


----------



## slugplate (Jan 3, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Great channel, and very willing to help educate. Did yo know that Brandon and Clayton both drew a blank on the SS Coke I have?


Wow, that's hard to believe for those guys. They can recognize a bottle from ten feet away.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Great channel, and very willing to help educate. Did yo know that Brandon and Clayton both drew a blank on the SS Coke I have?


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello new member as far as dumps go I may have found mother load while metal detecting I came across bottle dump site i mean thousands of bottles. I found Pepsi bottle with syringe in it scotch whiskey bottle from Scotland


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Great channel, and very willing to help educate. Did yo know that Brandon and Clayton both drew a blank on the SS Coke I have?


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello newbie here do u know anything about Pepsi bottle with syringe in bottle


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 4, 2020)

Crashcoarce said:


> Hello newbie here do u know anything about Pepsi bottle with syringe in bottle












						How the Pepsi Syringe Hoax Fizzled (1993)
					

The PR industry is impressed with Pepsi-Cola's handling of one of the more bizarre crises of the past few years: a weeklong series of apparent hoaxes alleging the discovery of syringes and other foreign items in cans of Deit Pepsi.




					www.holmesreport.com
				





This may help.


I would get rid of that Pepsi bottle, if there's a syringe in it, it may be a modern druggies disposed bottle. I've found those before, and they are highly dangerous. If it is a modern bottle disposed by a druggie, take it to the police to deal with it.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> How the Pepsi Syringe Hoax Fizzled (1993)
> 
> 
> The PR industry is impressed with Pepsi-Cola's handling of one of the more bizarre crises of the past few years: a weeklong series of apparent hoaxes alleging the discovery of syringes and other foreign items in cans of Deit Pepsi.
> ...


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

Wow thank u but the odd thing is only the glass tube of syringe is in there and no needle just the tube and it looks very old and the tip narrows to a point like it’s hand made I need to figure out how to post pics they both very old


----------



## slugplate (Jan 4, 2020)

Crashcoarce said:


> Hello new member as far as dumps go I may have found mother load while metal detecting I came across bottle dump site i mean thousands of bottles. I found Pepsi bottle with syringe in it scotch whiskey bottle from Scotland


Was the whiskey bottle from Scotland called "Ballentines"? If it is, it's pretty common. It is usually an amber square. Also, go through that dump with a comb if you have to. You'd be surprised by what's in there. It may look new on the top, but below it can hold many goodies. Just a pick a spot and do some test holes. If you're happy with a spot, go to town.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm heading out to my trash dump today... will post pics later.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 4, 2020)

Crashcoarce said:


> Wow thank u but the odd thing is only the glass tube of syringe is in there and no needle just the tube and it looks very old and the tip narrows to a point like it’s hand made I need to figure out how to post pics they both very old




Even so, it may be an old syringe, and still just as dangerous in my opinion. Old or not, syringes could have contained anything. Poison, blood, drugs, you name it.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

slugplate said:


> Was the whiskey bottle from Scotland called "Ballentines"? If it is, it's pretty common. It is usually an amber square. Also, go through that dump with a comb if you have to. You'd be surprised by what's in there. It may look new on the top, but below it can hold many goodies. Just a pick a spot and do some test holes. If you're happy with a spot, go to town.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

No it’s round found 2 different shapes sizes


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> How the Pepsi Syringe Hoax Fizzled (1993)
> 
> 
> The PR industry is impressed with Pepsi-Cola's handling of one of the more bizarre crises of the past few years: a weeklong series of apparent hoaxes alleging the discovery of syringes and other foreign items in cans of Deit Pepsi.
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh, that's not a syringe, that's a dropper. Way different. These can be found in eye drop bottles, flavoring bottles, etc. Not rare, not a syringe. 


P.S. It's bad etiquette to post on someone elses thread about something you want ID'd.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Oh, that's not a syringe, that's a dropper. Way different. These can be found in eye drop bottles, flavoring bottles, etc. Not rare, not a syringe.
> 
> 
> P.S. It's bad etiquette to post on someone elses thread about something you want ID'd.


Sorry I’m just learning this


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 4, 2020)

Crashcoarce said:


> Sorry I’m just learning this




No problem, just thought I'd let you know. We're a forgiving bunch. 

I've found those droppers before in 1930s eye drop bottles. Kinda like a pipette, but smaller.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 6, 2020)

slugplate said:


> I'm heading out to my trash dump today... will post pics later.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 6, 2020)

Any idea what kind of bottle this is?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 6, 2020)

Crashcoarce said:


> Any idea what kind of bottle this is?


Juice bottle circa 1940s


----------



## slugplate (Jan 7, 2020)

Funny, my instant reaction upon seeing the pics was that it was radiator fluid because of its design and odd pour spout. Basically, I've never seen that kind of bottle before and it's rather cool.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 9, 2020)

slugplate said:


> Funny, my instant reaction upon seeing the pics was that it was radiator fluid because of its design and odd pour spout. Basically, I've never seen that kind of bottle before and it's rather cool.


Thank u


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 9, 2020)

It is a refrigerator jar for water.


----------



## swpender (Jan 9, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> It is a refrigerator jar for water.



Hemingray?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bark (Jan 9, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> It is a refrigerator jar for water.


Its been awhile but I remember my Grandmother having one like it in her old refrigerator.


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't think it is a Hemingray. Their refrigerator bottles usually had an embossed design, such as a waterfall, on them.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 10, 2020)

Crashcoarce said:


> View attachment 201140


This person is just another insufferable, scamming moron. Personally, I think the people who try to sell this BS causes more damage to legit collectors than anything else.


----------

